# Looking for a fast growing background plant.



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I loved my anacharis but it died because of my flourish excel dosing. Anyone have suggestions for something to replace it? I've already got water sprite, wysteria, cabomba, cryps, and some java moss. I'm looking for something that grows fast much like the anacharis.

Thanks.. and happy New Years!


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd suggest vals, but if you're still dosing with excel, they will be vulnerable also....


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I'm fighting a BBA problem and I heard Excel is good for that so I'll be dosing for the long term... or so it seems. Can you suggest anything that works well with Excel?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

You could try some Limnophila Aquatica or some species of Hygrophila. They are harder to grow than vals or anachris though and require more light and enriched substrates.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

anacharis,spiral,hydrophila,cabomba sp...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ludwigia, bacopa and hygros are fast growing stems. What kind of lighting do you have? If you have at least 1 to 2 watts per gal, they will grow, but won't get the red hues to the leaves.


----------

